# High Noon



## Redbeard The Rhymer (Jan 26, 2021)

So this is Part II of my trilogy "From Dawn 'Till Dusk." I hope you enjoy...

--High Noon--

Behold! the sunrise has cleared, a distant morn', 
let's pursue the final path and take this kingdom with a pawn--
no brawn--knowledge and wisdom trumps the strength of ten men, 
so change your guards upon those city walls, and let this war begin--
that shadows thin--atop the sundial, it passeth away, we have 
approached the highest hour, 'tis the zenith of day,
relay your message with the truth lest you provoke an honest wrath, 
there's no time for playin' games, even the fools can do the math;

Sun is fading as we press on in this stifling heat, 
some tactics never win the battle so concede your defeat--we compete--
on higher planes whose risen plateau's been reformed, 
to the depth one can't imagine, through this power we adorned,
light so bright and this armour gleams, burnished bright to a mirrored sheen, 
these guts leave glory in the muck this field of battles to obscene--unclean--
immoral values hold the price of peace at bay,
markets closin' in the ninth hour, stop hagglin' and just pay,
daylight waning as we press on to inhabit a land , that is sufficient
for a man to follow God to a plan--the tribe we call Dan--has 
settled overseas the promise filled--until--the end of days when 
twilight seals the final deal;

(C)2018 Redbeard The Rhymer. ALL RIGHTS RESERVED. *Please do not use my lyrics apart from STP without my express consent.*


----------

